# Winterhandschuhe-Welche werden wohl die Wärmsten sein?



## Roedler (25. November 2013)

Benötige unbedingt warme Winterhandschuhe mit denen ich auch bis ca. -15°C fahren kann.


Vaude "Syberia"
Mavic "Inferno"
Seal Skinz "Extra Cold Weather"

Welche der Drei werden wohl die Wärmsten sein und welche die beste "Briffigkeit"?


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. November 2013)

http://www.galaxyarmynavy.com/item-4655.asp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (25. November 2013)

Google mal nach "barmitts" oder "pogies". Wärmt in Kombination mit dünnen Handschuhen besser wie jeder Hightech Handschuh.


----------



## 3idoronyh (25. November 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Google mal nach "barmitts" oder "pogies". Wärmt in Kombination mit dünnen Handschuhen besser wie jeder Hightech Handschuh.


 







DAS passt an ein Cittibeik...
Oder, das gebe ich zu, an einen Laaangstrecken-Crosser!

An nem Mtb sähe das sehr, sehr, sehr peinlich aus!
Zumal im Gelände: was ist mit Absteigen? Beim Sturz bleibt man am Lenker? Mannomann!


----------



## alf2013 (25. November 2013)

von 45nrth gibts auch sowas. ich werds mir für mein winterbike zulegen. Wie das jetzt ausschaut, ist mir ziemlich schnuppe. weil kalte finger sind ein absolutes no-go


----------



## RetroRider (25. November 2013)

Ganz einfach: Die Dicksten sind die WÃ¤rmsten. Es handelt sich ja um WÃ¤rmedÃ¤mmung und nicht um aktive Heizung. Dicke 15â¬-Skihandschuhe werden immer wÃ¤rmer sein als dÃ¼nne 200â¬ Bike-Handschuhe. Egal, wie oft das Wort "extreme" im Marketing-Gebrabbel vom Bike-Handschuh auftaucht.


----------



## soprano (25. November 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Die Dicksten sind die Wärmsten. Es handelt sich ja um Wärmedämmung und nicht um aktive Heizung. Dicke 15-Skihandschuhe werden immer wärmer sein als dünne 200 Bike-Handschuhe. Egal, wie oft das Wort "extreme" im Marketing-Gebrabbel vom Bike-Handschuh auftaucht.




So schauts aus!! Habe 60EUR/Röckl Winterhandschuhe - bis 4Grad/trocken ganz ok für 2h, darunter und/oder bei Nässe nach 30Minuten eiskalte Finger

Jetzt mal Billig-Skihandschuhe mit Tinsulate-Füllung ausprobiert - kein vergleich, Hände mollig warm, haben sogar leicht geschwitzt. Allerdings natürlich Griffigkeit, Haptik und Polsterung nicht mit Radhandschuhen zu vergleichen....aber bei der Kälte muß man halt einen Tod...


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. November 2013)

die hier sind auch cool.

wennst ned schwitzen willst vor lauter wärme einfach ein Modell mit weniger wärmefüllung nehmen, etliche modelle haben ja die füllmenge angeschrieben in g/m² .


----------



## 3idoronyh (26. November 2013)

Man sollte darin auch ordentlich greifen können!
Skihandschuhe sind so griffig, wie ein Sack voll Watte um die Hand gewickelt.

Skisachen sind allgemein nicht fürs Radfahren geeignet.
Auch hier gilt wieder: gross muss es sein, es muss Platz darin sein!

ein weit sitzender, eher dünner Handschuh ist wärmer, als ein enng sitzender dick gepolsterter.


Was an den Handschuhe cool sein soll, weiss ich nicht...hässlich, dick, unbeholfen.
Und: Bw cool?

Also, ob die Armee cool ist....cool finden die Bw wohl nur noch ein Paar Jungens, und auch von denen kaum Jemand, nicht umsonst bekommt die Bw keinen Nachwuchs mehr...


----------



## mfux (26. November 2013)

Hab die im Shop einfach msl mitgenommen, für 20 kein Ding. 
Gestern, bei zeitweise -3Grad haben sie 3std lang sehr schön warm gehalten. Der Lenker lässt sich super greifen! Alles in allem bin ich überrascht, was man da für den Preis geboten bekommt... Wobei BBB ja sowieso viele gute Sachen im Sortiment hat!

Den [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B006URAHNC"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Handschuhe Countdown:Amazon.de:Sport & Freizeit[/ame] hier, Gore Countdown hab ich auch. Der ist nochmal ne Nummer massiver& wärmer. Dafür lässt es sich ned so gut greifen... Kommt dann zum Einsatz, wenn mit Boden/Dreckkontakt zu rechnen ist...


----------



## 3idoronyh (26. November 2013)

Ach ja, Ontopic: Seal Skinz, schätze ich!

BVtw: Seal skinz hat auch verstanden, was wirklich warm hält, und biuetet einen Innenhandschuh an: erst 1 Lage, dann den von Dir verlinkten Aussenhandschuh!
Das ist gut, denn das isoliert und hält warm.
http://www.had-land.de/SEALSKINZ-Ha...ove--1419.html?sid=2f30mqo1kgbvc8fgicatu5sf54
Zudem sind diese dünnen Innenhandschuhe aus Merinowolle, wärmer geht's nicht!
Mein Tip, also, wenn dir so friert, diese Seal Skinz, mit dem Innenhandschuh!
Aber so, dass auch mit Innenhandschuh es nicht eng, sondern bequem/locker sitzt, denn das wärmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (26. November 2013)

liner handschuhe aus wolle sind ne schlechte option, das beste was wärme zu gewicht betrifft ist einer aus powerdry, die zweitbeste Option ist einer aus seide und einer der gängisten unterzieher.


----------



## 3idoronyh (26. November 2013)

Wir merken uns: Lorenz sagt, Wolle als Oberbekleidung ist schlächt!

Wolle am/im Schuh ist schlächt, Plaste wärmen deutlich besser.

Lorenz sagt dann, Wolle (dünn) am Fuss, im Schuh ist DAS BESTE, wärmt gut.

Dann sat Lorenz, dicke Socken aus Wolle sind schlächt.

Dann wiederum, hier, Wolle als Innenhandschuhe/dünn sind schlächt, wiewohl doch dünne Socken aus Wolle nicht schlächt waren! 

Vastehste?

Immer mal so, mal so!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. November 2013)

Seit Jahren die hier: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/ONeal-Handschuhe-Winter-Black-XXL/dp/B00A4CFJBO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1385456557&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=O%27Neal+Winter+Glove"]O'Neal Winter Gloves[/ame].

Noch nie kalte Hände, halten auch warm, wenn sie nass sind  .


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Zudem sind diese dünnen Innenhandschuhe aus Merinowolle, wärmer geht's nicht!


 
jammerst jetzt weil dein monotones Weltbild wieder zusammenbricht?

wolle ist nicht das wärmste und wird es nie sein!!!!!!
und ned wieder die leier mit die schafe leben 1mio jahre darum ist wolle das beste.......

 in manchen Anwendungen ist es durchaus brauchbar, aber als innen/unterziehandschuh eher ne drittklassige lösung.


----------



## Creeping Death (26. November 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Benötige unbedingt warme Winterhandschuhe mit denen ich auch bis ca. -15°C fahren kann.
> 
> 
> Vaude "Syberia"
> ...



Hi Roedler,

Ich habe mit der Craft Siberian Glove sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hab sie bei Temparaturen bis -20C benutzt und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## muddymartin (26. November 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Hi Roedler,
> 
> Ich habe mit der Craft Siberian Glove sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hab sie bei Temparaturen bis -20C benutzt und bin sehr zufrieden.


 
Kann ich so bestätigen. Über 0 Grad kann man die Dinger nicht fahren, gibt ziemliche Schwitzhände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FX86 (26. November 2013)

Günstige Alternativen gibt es auch bei Motorradausstattern wie Polo oder Louis. Ich habe dickere Motorradhandschuhe zum Biken, zum einen ist man warm an den Händen eingepackt und zum anderen auch beim Fall vom Bike geschützt. 
Die Radbekleidungs-/Outdoor Firmen verlangen aus meiner Sicht Apothekerpreise bei Handschuhen und Funktionsunterwäsche.


----------



## Creeping Death (26. November 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen. Über 0 Grad kann man die Dinger nicht fahren, gibt ziemliche Schwitzhände.


Genau. Sobald sie nahe dem Gefrierpunkt gefahren werden, werden die Handballen feucht und dann kann es sein, dass die Hände kalt werden. Unter null Grad sind sie jedoch angenehm warm und absolut winddicht. Allerdings haben die Siberian Gloves keine Polsterung, aber mit meinen Ergon GX/GS-1-Lenkergriffen brauche ich sie nicht notwendigerweise, da die großen und flachen Auflageflächen die Handballen nicht punktuell belasten.
Im bereich von 0 bis +10 Grad benutze ich die Röeckl Romagna. Handschuhe der absoluten Spitzenklasse!


----------



## moxrox (26. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> DAS passt an ein Cittibeik...
> Oder, das gebe ich zu, an einen Laaangstrecken-Crosser!
> 
> An nem Mtb sähe das sehr, sehr, sehr peinlich aus!
> Zumal im Gelände: was ist mit Absteigen? Beim Sturz bleibt man am Lenker? Mannomann!




Was soll daran peinlich sein ? Machen, ausprobieren und nicht nur quatschen.






Hier gibts einen Bericht über Lenkerstulpen am MTB:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/bar-mitts-review


----------



## luigiskalar (26. November 2013)

Servus,

ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen die Mavic Inferno gekauft.
Ich hatte wirklich noch nie so eine warmen Winterhandschuh.
Mein Alter von Pearl Izumi ist bei weitem nicht so Warm.

Also die 55,- sind wirklich gut angelegt.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Roedler (26. November 2013)

Oh, doch einige Wortmeldungen..., muss man sich erstmal durchwursteln.

Also solche Mil. Handschuhe werden es nicht, kenne einige und finde sie nicht als Fahrradtauglich. Wie hat einer schon geschrieben, dann lieber einen Wattebausch um die Hände.... Meist sind solche Hanschuhe (sind sie nicht wirklich von einem Militär eigefüihrt und benutzt) von schlechte Qualität und gehen an den Nähten schnell kaputt!

Aber es hat mir schon gehlfen, denn die Idee mit einem Innenhandschuh werde ich aufgreifen! Bin ich beim Innenhandschuh relativ sorglos, stellt sich noch die Frage nach dem Außenhandschuh?

Leider haben ich zwar schon einige Radläden abgeklappert, aber das verleidet mir, haben sie doch nie was da. Das man da auf den I-Nethandel ausweicht ist doch klar und mache ich immer häufiger! 
Schau jetzt noch, wie empfohlen, in einen Motoradladen, ansonsten wird es der Mavic...?


----------



## 3idoronyh (26. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jammerst jetzt weil dein monotones Weltbild wieder zusammenbricht?
> 
> wolle ist nicht das wärmste und wird es nie sein!!!!!!
> und ned wieder die leier mit die schafe leben 1mio jahre darum ist wolle das beste.......
> ...


 

Ja, mal so, mal so!

Ich sehe jetzt 5 Threads, in denen du mindestens 3x dir wiedersprichst...mal ist Wolle gut, mal schlächt, dann Müll, dann das beste, dann wieder schläächt...

Kult! 
Lorenz und sene Aussagen zu Wolle!

Müsst Ihr mal in die Suche eingeben hier, ist funny! ich stell bald mal lustige Sammlung von Lorenz-schen Wollaussagen zusammen!


----------



## 3idoronyh (26. November 2013)

Ich persönlich will Handschuhe nicht abwerten...aber ich glaube, das wichtigste ist, dass die Füsse nicht auskühlen, und dass der Körper insgesamt gut und angemessen warm angezogen ist, sonst helfen auch Atomhandschuhe nichts!
Ich fahre immer mit Sugoi Firewall rum, die sind jetzt nicht sooo dick, reichen mir aber immer.
Und ich bin durchaus kälteempfindlich( extrem dünn).

Winterschuhe rose, Wollfizsohle, Wollsocke, Vaude Minsk Überschuh waaarme Füsse!

Dann Synthetic Unterzeug (Schweissaufsauger, dann Merino drüber (wärmt), dann, was Du willst, ich trage billige, hinten rel offene Vaude Softshell....
Und Helm: Helmcover, und Gore Mütze: der Kopf verliert sonst auch viel Körperwärme!
Handschuhe sind dann nicht sooo wichtig.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## 3idoronyh (26. November 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Was soll daran peinlich sein ?....


 


Nun ja, ICH sehe, was da peinlich ist!! 
Ohne den Schriftzug würde es wenigstens noch als liebevolle Plexiglas-Laubenpieper-Bastelei durchgehen.... 

aber, Du hast insofern schon recht, Hauptsache, es wirkt, und man fährt viiiiel und bleibt schlank!
Insofern sind mir typen lieber, die mit solchen Geschwüren draussen rumfahren, als welche, die auf der Rolle im Wohnzimmer gurken!
Aber: was ist beim Sturz? Man bleibt ja schöööööön am Mtb dran?

Aua!

edit: sehe ich da SOMMERschuhe?
Solche Geschwüre am lenker, und rel dünne Softshell, und SOMMERschuhe? das wäre ja krass!


----------



## Snap4x (26. November 2013)

Beste Handschuhe die es gibt 
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Arb...schuhe_Ice_Extreme-2000600-7645408-0-882.html
Benutze ich jetzt seit zwei Winter und jetzt kommt der nächste!
Schauen immer noch wie neu aus.
Sind Wasserfest (aber nicht schwimmgeeignet  ) und Winddicht. Außerdem halten sie natürlich warm.
Ist wirklich ein Insider.
Im ersten Moment wirken sie recht groß, aber sind total handlich.
Selbst Reifen flicken im Winter ist möglich damit 
Ist eher ein Insider. Vergiss die Teile von Gore und so, wo du fast nur für den Namen bezahlst.
Vergleichbar sind die mit nen drei mal so teuren Handschuhe.
Ansonsten, wenn es wirklich ein Radhandschuh sein sollte:
Specialized Handschuhe


----------



## Roedler (26. November 2013)

Danke, Engelbert hat sogar einen Innenhandschuh, den man dann bestimmt gut mit diesem Kombinieren könnte.
Jetzt, nach dem ich gelesen habe das viele den Mavic Inferno doch nicht unter 0°C empfeheln, da er mit der Inferno Jacke nicht mithalten kann, ist das doch wieder eine Option!?

Die Proteus Ice und die Fibertwin sind bestimmt auch eine gute Mischung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum_KS (26. November 2013)

stelle meine frage nochmal hier.......
kennt von euch einer die  Sugoi RSE Sub Zero Lobster    Winterhandschuhe und kann mir mal seine Erfahrungen  mitteilen         
http://www.sugoi.com/usa/rse-subzero-lobster-glove-10014746.html


----------



## 3idoronyh (27. November 2013)

Engelbert Strauss ist ein Insider...so, so...

Die Handschuhe sehen dünn aus...Und der Vogel druff, der geht garnicht.

Will mal sehn, ob die wasserdicht, also wirklich regendicht sind.


----------



## Creeping Death (27. November 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> stelle meine frage nochmal hier.......
> kennt von euch einer die  Sugoi RSE Sub Zero Lobster    Winterhandschuhe und kann mir mal seine Erfahrungen  mitteilen
> http://www.sugoi.com/usa/rse-subzero-lobster-glove-10014746.html



Sorry, leider nicht.


----------



## loretto6 (27. November 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> stelle meine frage nochmal hier.......
> kennt von euch einer die  Sugoi RSE Sub Zero Lobster    Winterhandschuhe und kann mir mal seine Erfahrungen  mitteilen
> http://www.sugoi.com/usa/rse-subzero-lobster-glove-10014746.html



Ich hab das Vorgängermodell, bei dem nur der Zeiogefinger extra war. Habe damit auch bei -20 Grad keine kalten Finger bekommen. Aber: Ich habe breite Hände ud kurze Finger und selbst für mich waren die von der Länge her grenzwertig. Deshalb besser anprobieren vor dem Kauf.


----------



## Magnum_KS (30. November 2013)

ich habe mir mal die Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Softshell Lobster Handschuhe bestellt 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Izumi-P-R-O-Softshell-Lobster-Handschuhe.html

mal schauen wie die sind


----------



## Creeping Death (30. November 2013)

In der neuen BIKE-Ausgabe (01/14) gibt's einen Winterhandschuh-Test. Da gibt es ausser dem Craft Siberian Glove noch mehrere andere sehr warme Winterhandschuhe. Das könnte bei der Handschuhauswahl sehr behilflich sein. Der Kauf lohnt sich.


----------



## N3C0 (30. November 2013)

Bin Vielfahrer und auch bei bis zu -10°
Hatte auch überlegt mir teure Gore Tex Handschuhe zu kaufen, aber dann gabs bei Aldi Süd kürzlich Softshell Ski-Handschuhe für 6,99. Die hab ich erstmal ausprobiert und ich muss sagen: Hervorragend!

Absolut wind- UND zudem wasserdicht! Bin auch schon 1,5h bei fast -10° damit gefahren - absolut gut temperierte Hände, kein schwitzen, alles super.  Für den Preis kann man damit echt nichts falsch machen.

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-donnerstag-7-https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-donnerstag-7-november/detailseite-kw45-do/ps/p/crane-skihandschuhe-softshell/


----------



## 3idoronyh (30. November 2013)

Hmm...
Wenn ich die Seite öffne, sehe ich immer nur das...

Hmmm..







Aber mal im Ernst: Aldi Ski(!!) Handschuhe, das ist billiger Gummel!
KAN aber, das sage ich auch, kann aber gehen, ist wohl eher ein Produkt von vielfahren/Power/Muskeln/drauftreten/Körperwärme!!
Wenn man powert, und nicht verkrampft greift, braucht man auch keine waremen Handschuhe...

Ich habe so Aldi Dinger noch 3-4 Paar hier zu liegen, in M.
Hatte die mal als test gekauft, vor 3 Jahren, als es sie zu Ostern(!) als Altware für 1/3 gab...
Softshell, schwarz/rot.

Würde ich fürs Porto und je ne Schokolade hergeben...ich fahre meine Sugoi...die liebe ich


----------



## moxrox (30. November 2013)

N3C0 schrieb:


> Bin Vielfahrer und auch bei bis zu -10°
> Hatte auch überlegt mir teure Gore Tex Handschuhe zu kaufen, aber dann gabs bei Aldi Süd kürzlich Softshell Ski-Handschuhe für 6,99. Die hab ich erstmal ausprobiert und ich muss sagen: Hervorragend!
> 
> Absolut wind- UND zudem wasserdicht! Bin auch schon 1,5h bei fast -10° damit gefahren - absolut gut temperierte Hände, kein schwitzen, alles super.  Für den Preis kann man damit echt nichts falsch machen.
> ...



Die schwarzen softshell Skihandschuhe hatte ich mir auch aus Neugierde gekauft und da ich bisher keine Handschuhe mit softshell/windstopper getragen hatte die auch wasserabweisend sind. Ein Tag nach dem Angebot der höherwertigen und dickeren Softshell Handschuhe welches ich verpasste aber erst später bemerkte und hier im Forum diskutiert wurden. Ich wunderte mich nur anfangs über den Preis der sehr niedrig war.

Fazit: Bin bei ca. 0 bis -3C um die 3 Stunden gefahren und die Handschuhe waren schon fast zu warm, obwohl es eine dünnere Variante war als die empfohlenen aus diesem Forum. Mal schaun wie sich diese bei noch tieferen Temperaturen schlagen, bei Plustemperaturen knapp über 0° Grad sind die Handschuhe für mich bereits zu warm und etwas schwitzig. Da diese Windstopper Material besitzen sind sie wesentlich wärmer (da sie besser gegen den Fahrtwind schützen) als meine mitteldicken Markenhandschuhe mit Thinsulate für den 0-5 Grad Bereich, schauen natürlich aber auch bezüglich des Designs etwas billiger aus aber für nur 7 Euro wirklich ein sehr niedriger Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (30. November 2013)

Als erste Maßnahme habe ich mir nun Unterziehhandschuhe aus "Seide" gekauft. 
So kann man auch an den Händen das "Zwiebelprinzip" anwenden. Nur sollte man diese Unterziehhandschuhen weit von Klettverschlüssen halten, denn das nehmen sie beim ersten Kontakt schon übel! 

An sowas denkt man erst, wenn man das alles selber probiert! 
Weiter haben eben viele der Radahndschuhe auch Klettverschlüsse...


Die Aldihandschuhe habe ich noch von letztem Jahr, für das Geld schon ok, aber man merkt das Preiswerte und bei -10°C sind die für mich nichts mehr!


----------



## Nthss220 (30. November 2013)

@3idoronyh

Ganz ehrlich es ist immer die Mischung die es macht.
Dort wo es sinnvoll ist Wolle zu tragen trägt man Wolle.
Wo es sinvoll ist andere Materialien zu tragen trägt man eben andere.

Ich kann deine grundsätzliche Verteufelung von Polyester (Plaste) nicht nachvollziehen.
Es gab ja in einem anderen Thread schon eine ausgedehnte Diskussion über dieses Thema, dabei fiel auch die Aussage das die Industrie nur das liefern würde was im Trend liegt bzw. warum etwas liefern was der Kunde gar nicht verlangt.
Fakt ist jedoch, dass die aller oberste Kaste der Radklamotten Hersteller garantiert schon irgendwelche Produkte mit Wolle im Segment hätten wenn es denn Polyester wirklich so überlegen wäre (Teilbereiche ausgenommen).
Ich nehm als Beispiel mal X-Bionic, für mich extrem überteuert aber in Sachen Innovation und Verarbeitung nicht zu unterschätzen, die setzen auch auf Polyester und ich denke einige Sachen von denen sind Weltklasse.

Grundlage Physik: Ruhende Luft isoliert sehr gut.
Laut Wikipedia bestehen Wollwaren bis zu 85 % aus Luft, dies lässt sich selbstverständlich auch mit Polyester erreichen.
Das Prinzip ist viele kleine "Kammern" in denen Luft nicht zirkuliert, dadurch dann der Isolations Effekt.
Luft ist jedoch umgekehrt ein sehr guter Wärmeleiter wenn sie bewegt ist.
Konvektion ist das Stichwort, nach zu lesen auf Wikipedia.

Mit anderen bereits ausführlichen Diskutierten Eigenschaften der beiden Materialien ergibt sich hier ein Vorteil für Polyester, da bei gleichem Gewicht im Polyester Produkt mehr Luft eingeschlossen werden kann, da das Volumen ja rein theoretisch größer ist.
Man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich hier irre.

Ich persönlich fahre übrigens bei Temperaturen bis 10° C mit eher dünnen Handschuhen und darunter dann je nach Wohlfühlfaktor mit etwas dickeren (aber im Vergleich zu z. B. so Standard Fäustlingen) dünnen Polyester gefütterten Handschuhen.
Die sind uralt ich habe sie von meinem Vater und der hat sie vermutlich auch schon etwas länger getragen aber sie tun ihren Dienst noch ganz ordentlich.

Bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse und Produkte die hier noch so gepostet werden.


PS: Man möge mir den Exkurs mit der Wolle und dem Polyester (Plaste) verzeihen aber ich hab mir eine ganze lange Diskussion über etliche Seiten durchgelesen und das musste jetzt einfach mal raus.


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. November 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Als erste MaÃnahme habe ich mir nun Unterziehhandschuhe aus "Seide" gekauft.


 
 nur so als tipp, die hier halten bishen lÃ¤nger als die normalen vollseidemodelle, da sie minimal verstÃ¤rkt/krÃ¤ftiger gewebt sind.
hab mir letztes jahr 2 paar davon gekauft.

mein letzter sÃ¼ndteurer"25â¬" markenvollseider ist mir in unter nem jahr zerfleddert.
 seide ist ja leider nicht sonderlich belastbar.


----------



## Snap4x (30. November 2013)

Aber am Ende wird jeder sein Handschuh hochpreisen.
Es ist am Ende vlt sogar jeder Handschuh gut, nur du musst wissen welchen du haben willst.
Falsch wird hier keiner sein.
Ich kann nur sagen das meine noch wie am ersten Tag sind, ich damit Skifahren geh und Schneemänner aufbaue.
Außerdem bei -25°C morgens zur arbeit fahren kann, ohne das ich mir die Pfoten abfrier.

PS: Wozu braucht man bei guten Handschuhen noch Unterhandschuhe?


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. November 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> PS: Wozu braucht man bei guten Handschuhen noch Unterhandschuhe?


 
wenns beispielsweise den softshell von Aldi verwendest brauchste nix, der ist mollig warm, fast schon zu warm.

wenns jetzt aber dünne modische griffige Handschuhe verwendest die kaum wärmen, kanns mit nem unterzieher das wärmeposter vergrössern.

wenn der dünne Handschuh zu kalt ist wird er mit bishen glück ausreichend warm, wenn man nen unterzieher dazunimmt.

praxisbeispiel ich hab Nachtschicht:

fahre somit abends um 21:30 zur arbeit es hat draussen ~0° somit ist ein dünner Handschuh ausreichend für mich, in nem dicken würde ich schwitzen.
morgends um 6:00 nach der arbeit hats plötzlich -10° da ist es schon zu kalt geworden für den dünnen Handschuh, da zieh ich mir einfach die 20gramm seidenschlüpfer drunter schon wird es warm genug für -10°.

zwiebelprinzip für die Hand sozusagen.



Nthss220 schrieb:


> @3idoronyh
> 
> Ganz ehrlich es ist immer die Mischung die es macht.
> Dort wo es sinnvoll ist Wolle zu tragen trägt man Wolle.
> ...


 
kannste lassen,
 hab auch schon paar mal mit ihm sachlich versucht zu diskutieren, das Resultat war jedes mal rumgemotze und Beleidigungen.
seine Meinung ist nun mal Plaste ist müll und kann nix, dann solls so sein jedem seine meinung.

irgendwann wird jeder älter auch ein 15jähriger und fängt an den verstand zu verwenden, dann wird er selber paar Sachen rausfinden.


----------



## Nthss220 (30. November 2013)

Das mit den Unterhandschuhen find ich eine sehr gute Ergänzung, hört sich auf jeden Fall ausprobierenswert an.
Letzendlich ist es mit Handschuhen wie mit allem, es gibt immer Leute die ein Produkt verteufeln und diejenigen die damit eine Polarexpedition gemacht haben und hinterher gesagt haben es war zu warm (ja ich weiß ich habe übertrieben).
 @lorenz4510

Ich wollte es noch einmal deutlich machen aber du hast vermutlich recht.
Das Gute ist ja, dass er niemandem vorschreiben kann dieses oder jenes zu tragen.
Von seinen teilweise recht verzweifelt anmutenden Argumentationen kann sich ja auch jeder sein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (1. Dezember 2013)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen die Mavic Inferno gekauft.
> Ich hatte wirklich noch nie so eine warmen Winterhandschuh.
> ...



Kannnste mal was zum Griffgefühl sagen? Ich hab die Pearl Izumi P.R.O. mit Primaloft (nicht die light). Die sind eigentlich mehr als ausreichend warm. Was mir nicht gefällt - die haben meiner Meinung nach zuviel Primaloft auf der Innenseite verarbeitet. Dadurch bewegt sich die Hand immer ein wenig auf dem Futter und gibt ein relativ indirektes Griffgefühl.
Der Handschuh ist aber eigenlich auch mehr für RR gemacht.
Ich suche einen der schön warm ist aber noch ein direktes Griffgefühl vermittelt.


----------



## luigiskalar (1. Dezember 2013)

Servus hulster,

Das griffgefüll ist bei den Inferno auch eher indirekt.
Ähnlich einem skihandschuh.

Meine Pearl izumi sind dünner und ich habe eine bessere Griffigkeit.
Jedoch sind die Inferno schön warm, wirklich warm .

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## 3idoronyh (1. Dezember 2013)

Also Lorenz, nu versuch hier nicht den abgeklärten zu geben!
DU gehst Doch ab wie ein Zäpfchen, und im Gegensatz zu mir vertrittst DU ca 33 sich wiederrsprechende "Meinungen"...
Die Pn, und die da aufgetretenen Beleidigungen, die waren ja mal eindeutig....wenn auch banal...Und die kamen von DIR, das will ich mal festhalten!
Auch über Schuhe, die du nie hattest/kennst,hast Du eine klare, wissende Meinung.... was Dir schon von mehreren anderen vorgehalten wurde!

ich habe auch nichts gegen Plaste, habe selber viel davon, wenns nicht soo kalt ist , sind sie gut, und als Schweissauger auch....wobei lorenz die dann ja den ganzen Tag auf Arbeit tragen will....und das miiiieft....
Dass Er den ganzen langen tag zur arbeit, auf arbeit und privat inselben Funktionsklamotten aus Plaste rumlaufen tut, hat Er ja nun klar dargestellt....und....DAS miieft!!

Nun denn.
Plaste haben Vorteile, zb eben 87 Km abgenagelt,,und einfach ALLE Klamotten aus Plaste (die Scken nicht, die sind aus Wolle) so in die Wama!
Und danach in den Trockner, das ist schon ok, wenns nicht soo kalt ist!


----------



## chaka biker (1. Dezember 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> ich habe mir mal die Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Softshell Lobster Handschuhe bestellt
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Izumi-P-R-O-Softshell-Lobster-Handschuhe.html
> 
> mal schauen wie die sind



Den habe ich mir auch bei Action Sports bestellt und muss ihn noch testen. Ich hoffe dass er ausreichend wärmt, sonst muss ich eben einen dünneren drunter ziehen. Dann denke ich aber mal, dass es am Daumen etwas eng wird und dann die gefahr besteht dass ich kalte Finger bekomm.


----------



## AL-900 (2. Dezember 2013)

Die Craft Winterhandschuhe sind super  Halten ewig warm und sind sehr bequem. Auch die Griffigkeit fürs Bremsen ist gegeben.


----------



## tomtom1986 (2. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hab den hier
http://www.salewa.at/product/handschuhe/tooler+ws+m+glv
Fahr eigentlich wenig Rad damit sondern vor allem Ski. Hält aber gut warm für die Beweglichkeit die er bietet. Bei -15°C würde ich aber dann doch zu nem dickeren tendieren.


----------



## Roedler (2. Dezember 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> In der neuen BIKE-Ausgabe (01/14) gibt's einen Winterhandschuh-Test. Da gibt es ausser dem Craft Siberian Glove noch mehrere andere sehr warme Winterhandschuhe. Das könnte bei der Handschuhauswahl sehr behilflich sein. Der Kauf lohnt sich.


 
Hab sie mir heute gekauft, es werden 8 Paar Handschuhe vorgestellt, leider keiner meiner Bevorzugten. Die Beschreibungen sind sehr kurz.

Der Perl Izumi P.R.O. softshell kommt weit am schlechtesten weg , gerade in der Wärmeleistung ist er abgeschlagen!

Der Roeckl Rolesllo ist eine ganze Stufe vor allen Anderen!


----------



## RetroRider (3. Dezember 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Perl Izumi P.R.O. softshell kommt weit am schlechtesten weg , gerade in der Wärmeleistung ist er abgeschlagen!
> [...]



[klugscheißmodus]Wärme"leistung" kann ja auch nur ein Handschuh mit eingebauter Heizung haben. Würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn die Bike-Bravos trotzdem von Wärmeleistung statt Wärmedämmung faseln.[/klugscheißmodus]


----------



## Creeping Death (3. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> [klugscheißmodus]Wärme"leistung" kann ja auch nur ein Handschuh mit eingebauter Heizung haben. Würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn die Bike-Bravos trotzdem von Wärmeleistung statt Wärmedämmung faseln.[/klugscheißmodus]


Aber wieso liest du nicht als erstes die Bike-Ausgabe bevor du sie niedermachst? Der Handschuh-Artikel ist zwar kurz, aber doch informativ. 

Ich habe mich immer durch Tests in Magazinen durchgelesen und sehr oft nach einzelnen Testkriterien meine Klamotten und Anbauteile ausgesucht. Wenn man Testergebnisse und Erfahrungen anderer geschickt kombiniert, kann man sehr gute Teile erwerben. Ich bin damit fast immer gut gefahren. Ein Restrisiko bleibt natürlich immer bestehen.


----------



## Normansbike (3. Dezember 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Aber wieso liest du nicht als erstes die Bike-Ausgabe bevor du sie niedermachst? Der Handschuh-Artikel ist zwar kurz, aber doch informativ.
> 
> Ich habe mich immer durch Tests in Magazinen durchgelesen und sehr oft nach einzelnen Testkriterien meine Klamotten und Anbauteile ausgesucht. Wenn man Testergebnisse und Erfahrungen anderer geschickt kombiniert, kann man sehr gute Teile erwerben. Ich bin damit fast immer gut gefahren. Ein Restrisiko bleibt natürlich immer bestehen.



Sorry, aber die Test in den besagten Zeitungen sind mehr als fragwürdig.
Noch nie mangelhaft gelesen und ausreichend? meine ich auch noch nie gelesen zu haben. Wer seine Werbung ins Heft druckt bekommt immer mindestens sehr gut, wenn nicht sogar Super, bike Tipp oder Kauf Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Dezember 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Wer seine Werbung ins Heft druckt bekommt immer mindestens sehr gut, wenn nicht sogar Super, bike Tipp oder Kauf Tipp.


 
einer der gründe warum man nix auf solche tests "sonderwerbungen" geben sollte.
 abesehn davon wird auch immer nur der gleiche einheitsbrei getestet.


----------



## hulster (3. Dezember 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Hab sie mir heute gekauft, es werden 8 Paar Handschuhe vorgestellt, leider keiner meiner Bevorzugten. Die Beschreibungen sind sehr kurz.
> 
> Der Perl Izumi P.R.O. softshell kommt weit am schlechtesten weg , gerade in der Wärmeleistung ist er abgeschlagen!
> 
> Der Roeckl Rolesllo ist eine ganze Stufe vor allen Anderen!



Das waren aber glaub ich die LIGHT, die getestet wurden, oder?

Über Wärmeleistung kann ich mich bei den normalen nicht beschweren.


----------



## RetroRider (3. Dezember 2013)

Ist das mit der "Wärmeleistung" jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint? Der Handschuh mit der größtem Wärmedämmung ist dann der, in dem die Hände (bei identischen Vergleichsbedingungen) die kleinste Wärmeleistung erbringen müssen. Und das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schlicht und ergreifend der dickste Handschuh. Es sei denn, der Hersteller hat sich spaßeshalber für ein ungeeignetes Material entschieden.
Wärmedämmung ist die uninteressanteste Eigenschaft von Winterhandschuhen, weil es wirklich so simpel ist, daß der Dickste der Wärmste ist. Die Füllstoffe unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich in der Werbung. Bei sämtlichen anderen Eigenschaften würde sich ein Praxisvergleich mehr lohnen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wärmedämmung ist die uninteressanteste Eigenschaft von Winterhandschuhen, weil es wirklich so simpel ist, daß der Dickste der Wärmste ist. Die Füllstoffe unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich in der Werbung.


 
manchen sind aber so einfache Tatsachen nun mal nicht ausreichend.


----------



## RetroRider (3. Dezember 2013)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es am besten, wenn man einfach Handschuhe in jeder WÃ¤rmedÃ¤mmstufe hat. Dann sucht man sich 2 Paar aus, die zur aktuellen Temperatur passen, zieht die dÃ¼nneren an und packt die dickeren in den Rucksack.
Beim Freizeitbike nehme ich (in aufsteigender WÃ¤rmedÃ¤mmstufe):
Sugoi RS Zero -> O'Neal Winter Glove -> Pearl Izumi irgendwas (seeehr fettes)
Alltagsbike:
1,70â¬-Arbeitshandschuhe -> FerdyF. Cold Worker -> billigste Discounter-Skihandschuhe

In der WÃ¤rmedÃ¤mmung gibt's keinen Unterschied zwischen den billigen und den teuren Handschuhen. Bei einigen anderen Eigenschaften schon.

Nachtrag: HÃ¤nde vor dem Losfahren einschmieren, dann klappt der Handschuhwechsel auch "flutschiger".


----------



## 3idoronyh (3. Dezember 2013)

Auf Kurzstrecken können in der tat billige Plastik Skihandschuhe ganz gute dienste leisten, habe ich gehört.

Auf langen Strecken, und wenn man Mtb fährt, also richtig, nicht in der City, dann offenbaren sich die Unterschiede zwischen Billigkram und guten Handschuhen.

rein von der Wärme her, auf ganz kurzen Strecken, kann man sicher auch mit Haushaltshandschuhen oder mit Strickhandschuhen los.

Man muss es also auf den Verwendungszweck anpassen.


----------



## Normansbike (3. Dezember 2013)

Abo Ende


----------



## Roedler (3. Dezember 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Das waren aber glaub ich die LIGHT, die getestet wurden, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Creeping Death (3. Dezember 2013)

Ihr werft mit dem Begriff 'Wärmeleistung' um euch, der in dem Winterhandschuh-Test nirgendwo auftaucht. Die Bewertungskriterien Lauten: Passform, Griffgefühl und Wärmegrad. 

Ich habe den BIKE-Abo und kaufe mir auch relativ regelmäßig andere Fahrradmagazine. Es werden durchaus Testartikel mit 'Ausreichend', oder 'Mangelhaft' bewertet. Es gibt unter Umständen Testverfahren, die manchmal nicht nachvollziehbar sind, aber man kann dadurch nicht alles pauschal in Frage stellen.

Ich habe mir diverse Artikel anhand von Testurteilen bestellt. Die Shimano Accu 3DM GT Explorer hat bei drei Tests bestnoten erhalten, die Löffler GTX Active ebenfalls. In der Praxis konnte ich die Testergebnisse voll und ganz bestätigen. Meine Winterhandschuhe von Craft und Roeckl erfüllen ebenfalls deren Zweck und ich bin nicht enttäuscht worden. 

Zur Isolation: Je dicker, umso wärmer ist nur die halbe Wahrheit. Das Isolationsmaterial spielt natürlich ebenfalls eine Rolle, aber noch wichtiger ist die Verarbeitung des gesamten Produkts. Wenn die Nähte, oder die Überlappung des Materials an den Nähten nicht sauber und durchdacht platziert sind, hilft auch das beste Isolationsmaterial nicht. Es ist, als würde man in einem top isoliertem und warmen Zimmer ein Fenster auf kipp stellen, denn dann ist der ganze Raum trotzdem eiskalt.

Ich bin kein leichtgläubiger Mensch, denn ich lese viel, vergleiche mehrere Tests miteinander und greife auch auf Erfahrungen anderer zurück. All diese Komponenten füge ich zusammen und fälle anschliessend meine Entscheidung. In den meisten Fällen habe ich top Produkte erhalten und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeping Death (3. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es am besten, wenn man einfach Handschuhe in jeder Wärmedämmstufe hat. Dann sucht man sich 2 Paar aus, die zur aktuellen Temperatur passen, zieht die dünneren an und packt die dickeren in den Rucksack.


Du hast recht. Ich habe auch ein Paar für die Übergangszeit und ein anderes für Temparaturen unter null Grad. So vermeidet man Überraschungen.

Noch ein Tip: Es wird empfohlen, die Handschuhe unter die Jacke zu packen, wenn man sie mal bei Kälte ausziehen muss. Prinzipiell richtig, aber wenn man die Handschuhe zwischen verschwitztem Körper und verschwitzte Jacke packt, saugen sie sich mit Schweiß voll und werden nass. Wenn man sie dann wieder anzieht, werden die Finger eiskalt und werden sehr langsam warm, wenn überhaupt. Habe da meine Erfahrung bei -15 Grad gemacht und das war sehr unangenehm, ja sogar gefährlich. Ich konnte meine Finger kaum mehr spüren. Seitdem nehme ich auf Touren 2 Plastik Zip-Beutel mit und stecke die Handschuhe vorher da rein bevor ich sie mir zwischen die Kleidung stecke. Dann bleiben sie schön warm und trocken.


----------



## Roedler (3. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem an sich ist, dass es kaum HÃ¤ndler gibt bei denen man sich ein paar verschiedene Handschuhe (oder eben auch anderes Sachen) ansehen kann, anprobieren kann, eben sich mal selber ein Bild machen kann. 
Die Nachfrage in Foren oder auch Tests in Magazinen sind nicht sehr zielfindend, zumal in manchen Tests kaum vergleichbare Kontrahenten gegeneinander getestet werden (siehe âHandschuhtestâ). Ich bin somit keinen Schritt weiter und werde wohl nur durch Zufall und viel Lehrgeld an den richtigen Handschuh kommen.
Somit sind Aussehen und GefÃ¼hl fÃ¼r die Beschaffung ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Creeping Death (3. Dezember 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Das Problem an sich ist, dass es kaum HÃ¤ndler gibt bei denen man sich ein paar verschiedene Handschuhe (oder eben auch anderes Sachen) ansehen kann, anprobieren kann, eben sich mal selber ein Bild machen kann.
> Die Nachfrage in Foren oder auch Tests in Magazinen sind nicht sehr zielfindend, zumal in manchen Tests kaum vergleichbare Kontrahenten gegeneinander getestet werden (siehe âHandschuhtestâ).  Ich bin somit keinen Schritt weiter und werde wohl nur durch Zufall und viel Lehrgeld an den richtigen Handschuh kommen.


Stimmt. Es ist nicht leicht eine groÃe Auswahl an gleichwertigen Artikeln im regulÃ¤ren Handel zu finden, um sie vor Ort ausprobieren zu kÃ¶nnen. Echt schade, weil dann doch viele deswegen Ã¼ber den Versandhandel die Ware beziehen. Ich versuche aber, soweit wie mÃ¶glich den kleinen EinzelhÃ¤ndler zu unterstÃ¼tzen.

Zum Test: Ich finde, da sind schon 2-3 Kandidaten, die ich in Betracht ziehen wÃ¼rde. HÃ¤tte ich z.B. nicht schon den Craft Siberian Glove gehabt, wÃ¤re meine Entscheidung auf die Roeckl Rosello gefallen. Roeckl hat generell gute Handschuhe (hab 2 Paar von Roeckl). FÃ¼r lange Regenfahrten bei kaltem und regnerischen Wetter habe ich mir vor kurzem die Roeckl Rovereto bestellt. Diesmal ohne ein Bezug auf einen Test, aber mein GefÃ¼hl sagte mir 'KAUFEN! KAUFEN! KAUFEN!' 

Versuch doch mal an ein paar Ã¤ltere Testberichte ranzukommen um sie mit dem aktuellen Test zu vergleichen. Ausserdem gibts da bestimmt auch zusÃ¤tzliche Modelle, die getestet wurden.


----------



## tomarrow (3. Dezember 2013)

fahr gerade das fischer-sortiment durch.

hab bisher den XC touring, racing wc, und den polar getestet. werde morgen noch den racing windproof probieren.

der polar ist aber bisher der einzige der wirklich warm hält. den touring kannst du bei temps unter 5° knicken, der racing wc ist da schon deutlich besser.
aber der polar hält bei mir auch nach 2h bei 0° immernoch gut warm, obwohl er deutlich nass geschwitzt ist (was bei ihm leider relativ fix geht)
er trägt auch deutlich dicker auf als die anderen modelle (racing ist sehr dünn, touring gepolstert)

über die touring hab ich mir letztens bei -5° im übrigen ne schlichte wollsocke drüber gezogen weils mir zu frisch war und ich welche dabei hatte.
Hat super geklappt !


----------



## Creeping Death (3. Dezember 2013)

Haben die nur Ski-Klamotten im Sortiment? Wo sind die Dübel geblieben ? Wie sind die Preise?

Ich finde die Bündchen etwas zu kurz geraten. Zieht die Kälte nicht in die Ärmel rein?


----------



## RetroRider (3. Dezember 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> [...] Seitdem nehme ich auf Touren 2 Plastik Zip-Beutel mit und stecke die Handschuhe vorher da rein bevor ich sie mir zwischen die Kleidung stecke. Dann bleiben sie schön warm und trocken.



Die Handschuhe im Rucksack packe ich auch immer in Zip-Beutel, um sie vor Reibung zu schützen. Die Werkzeugtasche im Rucksack ist an einigen Ecken schon komplett durchgescheuert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Dezember 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Stimmt. Es ist nicht leicht eine groÃe Auswahl an gleichwertigen Artikeln im regulÃ¤ren Handel zu finden, um sie vor Ort ausprobieren zu kÃ¶nnen.


 
ich weis ja ned wo du so dein shoppingbummel machst aber vor paar tagen war ich in nem hervis, da sind an der wand gut 100+ modelle an handschuchen rumgehangen ganz zu schweigen noch ein duzend oder mehr  in den schippen.

da kann man locker den halben tag im laden verbringen und alles von 10â¬-150â¬ gemÃ¼tlich durchprobieren.....

das mit zeitschrieftentest ist Ã¼brigends ernst gemeint,
 jahr fÃ¼r jahr wird der gleiche einheitsbrei getesten, 6-8 modelle meist auch noch stÃ¤ndig die gleichen, alle sind toll, und alles sind marken die einiges an Werbung in dieser zeitschrieft haben....
gutes zeug wird da prinzipiel nicht getest, da kein stamkundes des blattes......

solche test dienen eher der Unterhaltung/belustigung und mehr taugen die auch nicht.


----------



## Creeping Death (4. Dezember 2013)

Na, ich wollte schon nicht ganz nach Österreich reisen um Handschuhe auszuprobieren . Die meisten Bike-Stores haben 2-3 Stammhersteller, die sie anbieten.

Du hast recht, mit der Markenauswahl in Magazinen. Exotische Marken sind da eher selten. Dann testen sie eben meist die bekannten Marken. Ich hätte auch gerne 20-30 Modelle im Test gehabt, aber es wird wohl niemand alle auf dem Markt befindliche Modelle testen wollen/können. Egal, ob's sich um Handschuhe, oder Wasserkocher handelt. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass gute unter den getesteten Modellen vorhanden sind. Und eine verdrehung der Ergebnisse zugunsten einer bestimmten Marke halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

X-Bionic ist in der Werbung sehr präsent und haben so einige innovationen, jedoch gibt es immer bestimmte Eigenschaften, die die Gesamtnoten runterpurzeln lassen. Mein Fahrradhändler des Vertrauens führt ein großes Sortiment an X-Bionic Bekleidung. Beim Winterjackentest hat die zu kurze Ärmellänge die ansonsten guten Eigenschaften zunichte gemacht und das Sitzpolster eines Hosenmodells war laut Test nicht gut platziert und der Windschutz an den Beinen ungenügend. Ich habe die Sachen beim Fahrradhändler mal anprobiert und bin zum gleichen Ergebnis gekommen. Was nützt mir ne Winterjacke, wo die Ärmel viel zu kurz sind (ich kam mir da drin wie ein Orang-Utan vor, obwohl sie schon 2 Nummern größer als normal war und am Körper rumschlabberte)? Was nützt mir ein top Sitzpolster, wenn sie zu weit Hinten vernäht ist und man dies deutlich spürt?

Trotz intensiver Werbung in den Magazinen kamen die meisten X-Bionic-Modelle über ein Gut nicht hinaus und dies hat sich auch in der Praxis bestätigt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. Dezember 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Na, ich wollte schon nicht ganz nach Österreich reisen um Handschuhe auszuprobieren . Die meisten Bike-Stores haben 2-3 Stammhersteller, die sie anbieten.


 
gibt's hervis ned in Deutschland?
aber eybl gibt's schon ich in Deutschland, und in nem stadler sollte auch einiges zum durchprobieren sein.


----------



## 3idoronyh (4. Dezember 2013)

Auf den letzten 3 Fahrten, je 85 km, windig und kalt, Sa, so, mo, wieder gemerkt: sooo dicke Handschuhe sind garnicht notwendig!
Wenn der Rest stimmt, also Oberkörper/Beine warm ist, und die Füsse ganz wichtig, mit den richtigen Maßnahmen und Materialien....warm gehalten werden, dann sind auch Stellen wie Hände oder Ohren/ Nase warm!

Die Extremitäten, also aussen liegende Punkte des Körpers, werden aus der Masse des Körpers bedient mit Wärme, und zwar von Blut, was von dorthin strömt.
Daraus folgt, dass es dort nicht eng sein darf, weder an den Füssen, noch an den Händen.
Luft isoliert, das ist Fakt, also deshalb Platz vonnöten, und Blut muss frei zirkulieren können, weshalb zb Sommer (RR) Schuhe im Winter ein Desaster sind, es braucht freie Zirkulation.
Dann ist die Wahl des handschuhs garnicht sooo wichtig.
Je Lobsterartiger, oder Fäustlingartiger der Handschuh wird, desto mauer indirekter wird das Griffgefühl, das muss man auch klar sehen.

Gruss!


----------



## tomarrow (4. Dezember 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Haben die nur Ski-Klamotten im Sortiment? Wo sind die Dübel geblieben ? Wie sind die Preise?
> 
> Ich finde die Bündchen etwas zu kurz geraten. Zieht die Kälte nicht in die Ärmel rein?



Preismäßig zw 30 und 40 - sind ja langlaufhandschuhe, daher hab ich mir ne menge erhofft.
haben auch sehr geile features, wie bspw. die fläche zwischen den fingern, die dann, so man die finger spreizt, angenehm kühlt.

heute kurz die race windproof an gehabt, wieder supergefühl an den händen - aber nur 15-20 min unterwegs gewesen, morgen beim rückweg von arbeit kann ich dazu mehr sagen - bei der 2htour offenbart sich jede schwäche!

Der Polar war heut von innen klitschnassgeschwitzt. dennoch keine spur von kältegefühl, nur eben leider nichts für den sommer.

die kurzen Bündchen sind für mich kein Problem, da ich relativ enge Klamotten um habe.


----------



## Scottie0815 (5. Dezember 2013)

Hab von Roeckl welche mit Gore- Windstopper fÃ¼r 40â¬, die sind bis -8 / -10 gut warm bzw. angenehm. Wenns noch kÃ¤lter wird, noch von RunnersPoint paar dÃ¼nne Laufhandschuhe als Liner/ Innenhandschuhe druntergezogen und die Welt is weiterhin in Ordnung.


----------



## RetroRider (5. Dezember 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> [...]
> Im Magazin ist von Wärmegrad die Rede, Wärmeleistung habe ich eingebracht.  [...]



Das finde ich jetzt aber nicht gut. Wenn es Bremsen gibt, die Energie vernichten, dann muss es doch auch Produkte geben, die Energie aus dem Nichts erzeugen. Sonst ist das Gleichgewicht im Universum gestört.


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hab 
a) die Gore Bike Wear Power Windstopper Softshell. Zwischen 10 bis 4°C sind die ganz gut. Darüber sind die mir zu schwitzig. Bekommt man nicht so gut unter enge Jackenärmel, längere Stulpe.
Heute auch mal bei 0°C angezogen um das Auto vom Schnee zu räumen. Hatte trotz Schnee trockene Hände, allerdings wurden dann nach 5 Minuten langsam die Fingerspitzen kühl.

b) Sugoi RSE Sub Zero Lobster. Hatte ich dann später zum Radfahren an. 0°C - laut Wetter-App "Gefühlt wie -4°C" (+Fahrtwind...). Meine Hände waren nach kurzer Zeit klatschnass geschwitzt, so abartig warm sind die Dinger. Allerdings haben sie trotzdem die ganze Fahrt warm gehalten, und da ja etwas Luft darin ist, wurde es auch nach einer kurzen Pause und Anziehen der feuchten Handschuhe nicht eklig, und blieb bis Fahrtende warm. . Die bekomme ich im Gegensatz zum o.g. anderem Modell prima unter die Jackenärmel.

P.S.: ich schwitze an den Händen schon, wenn ich nur "Fahrrad" denke. Allerdings bin ich auch eher eine Frostbeule, und friere schnell. Das nur anbei zur besseren Einschätzung meiner Wertung der 2 Handschuhe oben.


----------



## Roedler (8. Dezember 2013)

Habe gestern bei Engelbert Strauss die Proteus Ice anprobiert, sie sind def. nichts für das MTB-Fahren, zu indirekt ist das Griffgefühl.
Für den Sommer habe ich aber mal die Mirage mitgenommen und gestern für eine ganz kurze Runde probiert. Handschuhe wie wenn sie für das MTB gemacht worden wären, top! Auch wenn man vom Preis her kaum was gespart hat.

Die Reockel Rosello habe ich in MUC nicht gefunden und probieren können, so geht die Suche weiter. Vielleicht bis der Winter vorüber ist. ,)


----------



## Snap4x (8. Dezember 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Habe gestern bei Engelbert Strauss die Proteus Ice anprobiert, sie sind def. nichts fÃ¼r das MTB-Fahren, zu indirekt ist das GriffgefÃ¼hl.
> FÃ¼r den Sommer habe ich aber mal die Mirage mitgenommen und gestern fÃ¼r eine ganz kurze Runde probiert. Handschuhe wie wenn sie fÃ¼r das MTB gemacht worden wÃ¤ren, top! Auch wenn man vom Preis her kaum was gespart hat.
> 
> Die Reockel Rosello habe ich in MUC nicht gefunden und probieren kÃ¶nnen, so geht die Suche weiterâ¦. Vielleicht bis der Winter vorÃ¼ber istâ¦. ,)



Ich weiÃ ja nicht was du willst^^
Ansonsten fÃ¼r alles bis 0Â°C habe ich zwei lange Sommerhandschuhe von 661 Ã¼bereinander.
Das geht auch.
Ziehe die Strauss nur bei Eiskalten Temperaturen an. Aber dann schwitzen meine HÃ¤nde immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (8. Dezember 2013)

Was ich will? Naja so leicht ist das bei mir nicht (zugegeben), da ich in manchen Sachen leider "Perfektionist" bin und das ist nicht immer leicht und bereitet Schwierigkeiten.

Ich möchte gerne einen Winterhandschuh für Temperaturen um die -10°C (eher tiefer), der aber noch griffig sein sollte und nicht zu sehr in Regenbogenfarben (rot geht gar nicht!).
Der Bereich um 0°C interessiert mich nicht und wenn ich bei -10°C an den Händen noch ein bisschen schwitzen sollte ist das für mich auch ok! Beim Sport schwitzt man eben


----------



## alf2013 (9. Dezember 2013)

ich verwende handschuhe aus dem bergsportbereich. hab mehrere. zzt. gibts 2 paar, die immer dabei sind. 

so um die 0°: arcteryx venta sv (einteilig, seeeehr gut verarbeitet, tolles "griff"gefühl
so ab minus 5° (und wenn der windchill noch dazukommt): arcteryx beta ar (zweiteilig, sehr warm, griffgefühl überraschend gut ...

eigentlich fahre ich nur mehr mit bergsachen. warum? bessere wärmedämmung, preisersparnis (brauch nicht für jede sportart eigene sachen). optisch auch meist um längen schöner und ansprechender. außer den schuhen (wenn klick: wölvhammer, 45nrth, wenn pedal: winterschuh von lowa) und bei der innenhose bleib ich bei den tourensachen ...


----------



## gomorra (9. Dezember 2013)

schau mal.. hier hat sich ebenfalls schon jemand ausführlich mit dem Thema befasst. Vielleicht ist es hilfreich für dich..
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/suche-super-gute-winterhandschuhe-zum-radfahren

lg


----------



## Creeping Death (9. Dezember 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Was ich will? Naja so leicht ist das bei mir nicht (zugegeben), da ich in manchen Sachen leider "Perfektionist" bin und das ist nicht immer leicht und bereitet Schwierigkeitenâ¦.
> 
> Ich mÃ¶chte gerne einen Winterhandschuh fÃ¼r Temperaturen um die -10Â°C (eher tiefer), der aber noch âgriffigâ sein sollte und nicht zu sehr in Regenbogenfarben (rot geht gar nicht!).
> Der Bereich um 0Â°C interessiert mich nicht und wenn ich bei -10Â°C an den HÃ¤nden noch ein bisschen schwitzen sollte ist das fÃ¼r mich auch ok! Beim Sport schwitzt man ebenâ¦



Einerseits kann ich verstehen, dass du nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen mÃ¶chtest, aber auf der anderen Seite kann man, meiner Meinung nach, sich auch das Leben schwer machen und dann ist der Winter auch schon wieder vorbei.
Ich denke, dass du hier schon einige gute Tipps bekommen hast und die meisten haben persÃ¶nliche Erfahrungen mit den Handschuhen gesammelt.
Skihandschuhe, oder nicht, ist meiner Meinung nach Geschmacksache. Es gibt so viele Radhandschuhe, die Temparaturen unter -10 C aushalten, da sehe ich persÃ¶nlich keinen Bedarf sich weniger griffige und unter UmstÃ¤nden etwas klobige Skihandschuhe zu kaufen (meine Meinung). 
Mit meinen Craft Siberian Gloves bin ich bei -20 C gefahren. HÃ¤tte ich sie nicht schon gekauft gehabt, wÃ¤re meine Wahl auf die schon vorher von mir erwÃ¤hnten Roeckl-Handschuhe gefallen. Handschuhe, die Temparaturen unter -10 C aushalten sind keine raren Kunstwerke, an die man schwer rankommt.
Ach ja, alle Handschuhe die im Test in neongelb abgebildet wurden, gibts auch in schwarz .


----------



## tblade_ (9. Dezember 2013)

Decathlon Winterhandschuhe 5, bisher bei -5 Grad getestet und für gut befunden. Für 12,90 eine gute Investition.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Roedler (9. Dezember 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Einerseits kann ich verstehen, dass du nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen möchtest, aber auf der anderen Seite kann man, meiner Meinung nach, sich auch das Leben schwer machen und dann ist der Winter auch schon wieder vorbei.
> Ach ja, alle Handschuhe die im Test in neongelb abgebildet wurden, gibts auch in schwarz .


 

Das Gelb wäre nicht das Problem!

Aber ich habe jetzt die Roeckl Rosello und Roeckl Kalamaris als Innenhandschuh bestellt. 
Die Kalamaris hatte ich schon an (leider gab es die nicht in meiner Größe..) und sie waren sehr angenehm. Bei den Rosello bin ich gespannt.
Hätte ich gerne in einem Geschäft gekauft, zumal es die im Net eh kaum billiger gibt, aber man muss die erstmal finden. 
Werde berichten wie ich zufrieden bin.


----------



## Creeping Death (9. Dezember 2013)

Wahnsinn, du hast dich entschieden !
Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt, denn für den nächsten Winter bräuchte ich dann eventuell neue Handschuhe. Dann hätte ich durch dich schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt.
Ob du jetzt wirklich Innenhandschuhe brauchen wirst ist fraglich, aber jeder hat ein anderes Kälteempfinden. Ich habe bisher keinen Bedarf an Innenhandschuhen gehabt.
Dann drück ich uns allen die Daumen, dass die Temparaturen soweit sinken bis die Autos an der Ampel nicht mehr vom Fleck kommen. Denn dann fängt unsere Zeit an .


----------



## Roedler (9. Dezember 2013)

Das ging noch schnell! Beim Bike dauerte es über ein Jahr!


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. Dezember 2013)

alf2013 schrieb:


> ich verwende handschuhe aus dem bergsportbereich. hab mehrere. zzt. gibts 2 paar, die immer dabei sind.
> 
> 
> arcteryx venta sv ....arcteryx beta ar .....


 
300 für 2 paar fingerwärmer ist vermutlich record.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2013 (9. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> 300â¬ fÃ¼r 2 paar fingerwÃ¤rmer ist vermutlich record.



ach lorenz

da der preis fÃ¼r dich so wichtig zu sein scheint, etwas zum nachrechnen:

beide hs haben mich 200 â¬ gekostet. hab ich bei rund 70-80 touren pro jahr an. halten sagen wir 5 jahre. kosten mich also ZWEI paar 40 â¬ per anno. 

ist das viel fÃ¼r ein wirklich gutes material, welches Ã¼ber jeden zweifel erhaben ist ?


----------



## Roedler (10. Dezember 2013)

Hab die Rosello heute abgeholt. Naja, dick sind die mal nicht. Größte bedenken was den "Wärmegrad" angeht. Fallen recht klein aus.

Tolles Griffgefühl, wie lange die Beschichtung in der Handfläche hält wird sich zeigen?


----------



## SofusCorn (11. Dezember 2013)

SHAMP Allround-Handschuhe 6 â¬ bei aldi, taugen leider Ã¼berhaupt nicht. Gerade bei 4Â°C und Nebel getragen und quasi sofort an den Fingerspitzen gefroren. Ich hab grÃ¶Ãe XL geholt, hab aber auch groÃe HÃ¤nde. Evtl war XL auch etwas zu kurz.
http://www.discounto.de/Angebot/SHAMP-Allround-Handschuhe-649960/#.UqinDCcljt0

H&M Winterhandschuhe fÃ¼r 1â¬ sind Ã¼brigens garnicht so Ã¼bel. Jedenfalls fÃ¼r den Notfall.
edit: die halten wÃ¤rmer als diese aldi dinger.


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Dezember 2013)

das shamps ding kenn ich zwar ned sieht aber dem hier Ã¤hnlich.

 Aldi hatte letztes und dieses jahr nen ordentlichen radhandschuh fÃ¼r ~5â¬.
  es wurde als herbstradhanschuh verkauft, benutz ich bis gut -10Â°.


----------



## SofusCorn (12. Dezember 2013)

Interessant, das müssten echt die von mir sein, nur umgelabled. Die ähnlichkeit ist wirklich zu groß. Da bei mir nur die Fingerspitzen kalt wurden, kann es natürlich sein, dass sie für mich zu kurz waren. Ich bin beim Lenker greifen mit den Fingerspitzen an die Enden gestoßen. Ich brauche bei winterhandschuhen eher 10,5, die sind maximal 10.
Der Griff war auch etwas schwammig bei diesen Handschuhen, finde ich.

Ich sehe gerade, die von H&M haben Thinsulate drin (40g). Obermaterial 70% Lammwolle, 30% Polyamid. Futter: 100% Polyester. Dabei sind die genauso dick wie die Shamp-aldi handschuhe. Allerdings nicht Wasserdicht usw. Ich werde mich wohl mal nach Thinsulatedinger umgucken. Sahen so ähnlich aus, aber Schild war woanders:


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Dezember 2013)

jo thinsulate dinger sind teils sehr warm aber diese sind strick und vermutlich nicht sonderlich windresistent darum pfeift bishen kälte durch.

2 lagen Fleece  und der da "biface" das zusammengeklebt ist find ich in dem fall besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Dezember 2013)

Wolle wäre wärmer; viel wärmer!


Und seide ist auch ein Klassiker, Naturmaterial eben!
Die shampteile habbich bei Aldi für 3 Euro/Paar im Abverkauf bekommen, mehr sind die auch nicht wert....inner Sweatshop Bude in Asien übel zusammengetackert, und eben billichkram..
Halten aber auch warm bis minus 3-4 Grad, hab mir die fürs Cx Training geholt(Schlammschlacht).
Wenn der Körper warm ist brauchts ja nichts dolles an den Händen an Wärmeleistung.


----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> 300 für 2 paar fingerwärmer ist vermutlich record.





Wir schwanken hier zwischen 300 Euro/ 2 paar und 5 Euro oder 3 auffem Grabbeltisch für shampkrams...


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Wolle wäre wärmer; viel wärmer!


 
mano echt jetzt???????
, fängst wieder mit dem unsin den wir gut 20x schon geklärt haben an.

abgesehn davon hab ma festgestellt das du zwar die ganzen zeit mit diesem abgedroschenen satz kommst.
 aber du eigentlich keine wolltprodukte verwendest, vermutlich nicht mal hast, dein woolterry zeugs ist 80% Plastik und nur 20% wolle drin, das hat herzlich wenig mit wolle auf sich.


----------



## Creeping Death (13. Dezember 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Hab die Rosello heute abgeholt. Naja, dick sind die mal nicht. Größte bedenken was den "Wärmegrad" angeht. Fallen recht klein aus.
> 
> Tolles Griffgefühl, wie lange die Beschichtung in der Handfläche hält wird sich zeigen?



Hi Roedler,
Hier solltest du dich aber auf deinen Perfektionismus beziehen und die Handschuhe umtauschen, wenn sie zu klein sein sollten. Wenn sie beim Umgreifen auf dem Lenker druck auf die Fingerspitzen ausüben, sind sie zu klein. Das könnte auf Dauer ungemütlich werden, das Material an der Stelle unnötig belasten und unter Umständen auch die Wärmeisolation beeinflussen.


----------



## Creeping Death (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte gehofft, dass diese Sticheleien endlich mal ein Ende gefunden hätten. Konzentriert euch endlich auf den sachlichen Meinungs- und Erfahrungsaustausch. 
Diese Sticheleien nerven ungemein!


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. Dezember 2013)

meinst mich ned, wenn er immer wieder und wieder,..... damit anfängt......
einaml was sachlich zu klären funzt ja ned.


----------



## Creeping Death (13. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> meinst mich ned, wenn er immer wieder und wieder,..... damit anfängt......
> einaml was sachlich zu klären funzt ja ned.


Nein, dies ist kein Vorwurf an dich. Ich will endlich mal wieder das Forum benutzen können, ohne kindische Zwischenrufe. 
Ich hab was in den Einstellungen gefunden, und zwar die Ignorier-Liste. Die werde ich jetzt benutzen. Kann ich dir auch empfehlen.


----------



## Roedler (14. Dezember 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Hi Roedler,
> Hier solltest du dich aber auf deinen Perfektionismus beziehen und die Handschuhe umtauschen, wenn sie zu klein sein sollten. Wenn sie beim Umgreifen auf dem Lenker druck auf die Fingerspitzen ausüben, sind sie zu klein. Das könnte auf Dauer ungemütlich werden, das Material an der Stelle unnötig belasten und unter Umständen auch die Wärmeisolation beeinflussen.


 
Danke, habe sie schon etwas größer bestellt. Mit den Salewa Seidenhandschuhen stoße ich noch nicht an den Spitzen an. Seidenhandschuhe sind mit dem Rosello verträglich, da der Klett nicht zwingend geöffnet werden muss. Ansonsten wird man mit Seidenhandschuhen nicht lange Freude haben! 
Habe nun auch die Roeckl Kalamaris Innenhandschuhe, die sind richtig angenehm zu tragen und vertragen auch den Kontakt mit Klettverschluss. Tragen aber mehr auf als die Seidenhandschuhe. Ich werde sie in der Kombination mit den Rossello nicht tragen, da es dann doch etwas eng wird Aber mit den hier schon gezeigten Aldi-Handschuhen, die mir bei -10 zu kalt sind, werde ich es mal probieren. 
Also ich bin jetzt gespant wie der Rosello mit den Seidenen und der Aldi mit dem Kalamaris abschneiden. Noch haben wir aber keine -10°C...


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. Dezember 2013)

seidenhandschuhe halten grundsätzlich kaum ein jahr wenn man sie häufig verwendet, die beste bisher sind die von decathlon, abere modelle waren immer nach gut 4 Monaten zerrupft.

ansonsten wenn es extrem haltbar sein soll:
 nehm ich sehr dünne laufhandschuhe zum drunterziehen, die haben cirka die materialdicke einen buff tuchs sind aber wärmer als ein buff und die sind fast unkapputbar gegenüber seide.


----------



## Roedler (14. Dezember 2013)

Ja, gerade mal ausprobiert. Asics Laufhandschuhe und der Rosello, ein tolles Grifgefühl bleibt... jetzt kann ich mal rumtesten...zumal ich noch weitere Laufhandschuhe habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roedler (15. Dezember 2013)

Bin heute 5 1/2 Std. bei etwa 0°C geradelt.
Gerade bei langen Abfahrten sind mir die Rosello schon bei dieser Temperatur zu kalt. Das Tragegefühl ist aber sehr überzeugend. Die Seideninnenhandschuhe hatte ich nicht dabei, da ich dachte bis 0°C halten die Rosell allerweil! Nach ca. 4 Std., hatte ich nahezu durchgehend kalte Hände. Also muss noch mal aufgerüstet werden?


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Dezember 2013)

Roedler schrieb:


> Bin heute 5 1/2 Std. bei etwa 0Â°C geradelt........
> Also muss noch mal aufgerÃ¼stet werdenâ¦?


 
heute hatte es doch in ganz DE gut 5Â° nicht 0Â°?
wenn dir so teile zu kalt sind was spricht dagegen sich gleich warme Handschuhe zu kaufen?


----------



## Roedler (15. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> heute hatte es doch in ganz DE gut 5° nicht 0°?
> wenn dir so teile zu kalt sind was spricht dagegen sich gleich warme Handschuhe zu kaufen?


 
Ja, mir wäre es auch manchmal lieber wenn das OA nicht mehr zu D gehören würde...

Warme Handschuhe... ja die werde ich wohl noch brauchen...und werde auch welche finden... nur wann und was es wird, steht noch in den Sternen....


----------



## Creeping Death (16. Dezember 2013)

@ Roedler
Mal ne kurze Frage: Bist du Raucher? Denn das hat einen großen Einfluss auf die Durchblutung. Seitdem ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe, bin ich wesentlich kälteunempfindlicher.
Die Röeckl-Handschuhe sollen ja eine ähnliche Isolationswirkung haben, wie die Craft Siberian Gloves und mit denen bin ich bei wesentlich niedrigeren Temparaturen unterwegs, ohne kalte Finger zu kriegen. Dann probier es mal mit den Innenhandschuhen. Alternativ gibt es auch Lobster-Handschuhe, die den Mittel-, Ring- und Kleinen Finger umschliessen und separat den Zeigefinger um bremsen zu können. Darüberhinaus habe ich mal was von elektrisch beheizbaren Lenkergriffen gehört gehabt. Sollen zwar etwas schwer, aber durchaus wirksam sein.


----------



## elmkoenig (16. Dezember 2013)

moin,
kann mich nur CD anschließen, nimm Lobster.. ich hab die hier http://www.gripgrab.com/product/nordic
gibt es auch Innenhabdschuhe für, http://www.gripgrab.com/product/insulator 
hab noch nie kalte Finger gehabt im Winter


----------



## SofusCorn (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich könnte mit Lobster nicht bremsen.


----------



## elmkoenig (16. Dezember 2013)

reine Gewöhnung.. geht ohne Probleme..
liegen eben Zeige und Mittelfinger auf dem Bremshebel, auch nur bei Bedarf, sonst sind die Finger um den Lenker.. der Effekt, dass sich die Finger gegenseitig wärmen bringt es eben..


----------



## Creeping Death (16. Dezember 2013)

Hab mal ein bißchen gegooglet.

Beheizbare Lenkergriffe:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...r/griffe/dauertest-ame-heizgriffe/a12363.html

http://me-magazine.info/2011/08/30/beheizbare-griffe-fur-mountainbikes/

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/620896

http://de.engadget.com/2011/09/07/beheizte-lenkergriffe-mit-mikrochip-steuerung/

Lobster-Winterhandschuhe:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...ong-winter-extra-protection-gloves-black.html

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...l,a23898?PHPSESSID=3opnrqrthdvk5t15jnu1j31ci0

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...=1000,18,56;mid=0;pgc=11440:11443::2319:10084


----------



## SofusCorn (16. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das mit der Wärme kaufe ich dir sofort ab, aber bei mir wird dann der Griff am Lenker zu instabil/unangenehm. Ich hab früher immer mit Zeige+Mittel gebremst, aber schnell gemerkt, dass ich mit Einfinger-bremsen deutlich sicherer fahre. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Es gibt ja auch glaub ich lobster, wo nur der Zeigefinger isoliert ist.
edit: da war einer schneller. Im link sind welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeping Death (16. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Roedler (16. Dezember 2013)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> @ Roedler
> Mal ne kurze Frage: Bist du Raucher? Denn das hat einen groÃen Einfluss auf die Durchblutung. Seitdem ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehÃ¶rt habe, bin ich wesentlich kÃ¤lteunempfindlicher.
> Die RÃ¶eckl-Handschuhe sollen ja eine Ã¤hnliche Isolationswirkung haben, wie die Craft Siberian Gloves und mit denen bin ich bei wesentlich niedrigeren Temparaturen unterwegs, ohne kalte Finger zu kriegen. Dann probier es mal mit den Innenhandschuhen. Alternativ gibt es auch Lobster-Handschuhe, die den Mittel-, Ring- und Kleinen Finger umschliessen und separat den Zeigefinger um bremsen zu kÃ¶nnen. DarÃ¼berhinaus habe ich mal was von elektrisch beheizbaren Lenkergriffen gehÃ¶rt gehabt. Sollen zwar etwas schwer, aber durchaus wirksam sein.


 
Hallo, nein ich bin und war nie Raucher. Ich bin auch so nicht kÃ¤lteempfindlich. 
Es hieÃ ja hier schon mal das Dicke (bei Handschuhen..) auch WÃ¤rme bedeutet. Die Rosello sind nicht sehr dick. Diese Hummerhandschuhe werde ich mal anvisieren, von Kindheit an, weiÃ ich das FÃ¤ustlinge viel wÃ¤rmer sind als Fingerhandschuhe.
Elektrische WÃ¤rmer kommen eher nicht in frage, noch mehr Kabel, noch mehr Gewicht und dann auch die Haltezeit sind fÃ¼r meine Touren eher nichts. Ich fahre gerne 4 und mehr Stundenâ¦.
Ãbrigens besonderen Dank, das du dir die MÃ¼he machst!


----------



## Creeping Death (16. Dezember 2013)

Gern geschehen, aber du brauchst dich nicht zu bedanken. Wir alle tauschen hier unsere Meinungen und Erfahrungen aus. Mal sind sie hilfreich und mal gehen sie in die Hose .
Ich hoffe, du findest bald mal die Handschuhe, die dich zufrieden stellen und berichtest darüber.


----------



## Creeping Death (5. Januar 2014)

Moin Roedler,

gibt's was neues von deiner Handschuh-Front?


----------



## Roedler (6. Januar 2014)

Nein, nicht wirklich. Bis jetzt sind auch bei uns die Temperaturen immer ( kaum unter 0 Grad) so,  dass ich mit den Rosello und den Salewa Seidenhandschuhen noch auskomme. Kälter dürfte es aber nicht werden. Die Rosello zerlegen sich aber schon so langsam, gerade im Zwickel zwischen Daumen und Handfläche, gehen die Nähte schon auf. Nochmal würde ich mir die alleine deswegen nicht mehr kaufen. Bei K&L Ruppert hatte ich letzten Handschuhe für 29,95 von Rossi (Hausmarke) in der Hand, die mir einen guten Eindruck machten, leider waren keine mehr in meiner Größe vorhanden.
Nächster Anlaufpunkt wird bei uns mal der Handschuh Held (Motoradbekliedung) sein.  

Lustig ist immer, dass ich nur kalte Fingerspitzen haben, ich habe aber noch nie Handschuhe gesehen die gerade in diesem Bereich extra gedämmt sind?


----------



## SofusCorn (6. Januar 2014)

Roedler schrieb:


> Lustig ist immer, dass ich nur kalte Fingerspitzen haben, ich habe aber noch nie Handschuhe gesehen die gerade in diesem Bereich extra gedämmt sind?



Ich hab das selbe Problem. Hand okay, Fingerspitzen am abfrieren. Meinen nächsten Handschuh werde ich einfach in richtiger Übergröße kaufen, damit beim Umgreifen des Lenkers vorne trotzdem nochn Luftpolster ist. Meine Sommerhandschuhe haben Größe 9.5, bei Winterhandschuhen scheint 11 bei mir sogar zu klein zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeping Death (6. Januar 2014)

Roedler schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wirklich. Bis jetzt sind auch bei uns die Temperaturen immer ( kaum unter 0 Grad) so,  dass ich mit den Rosello und den Salewa Seidenhandschuhen noch auskomme. Kälter dürfte es aber nicht werden. Die Rosello zerlegen sich aber schon so langsam, gerade im Zwickel zwischen Daumen und Handfläche, gehen die Nähte schon auf. Nochmal würde ich mir die alleine deswegen nicht mehr kaufen. Bei K&L Ruppert hatte ich letzten Handschuhe für 29,95 von Rossi (Hausmarke) in der Hand, die mir einen guten Eindruck machten, leider waren keine mehr in meiner Größe vorhanden.
> Nächster Anlaufpunkt wird bei uns mal der Handschuh Held (Motoradbekliedung) sein.
> 
> Lustig ist immer, dass ich nur kalte Fingerspitzen haben, ich habe aber noch nie Handschuhe gesehen die gerade in diesem Bereich extra gedämmt sind?



Also zögere nicht, sie zu reklamieren und umzutauschen! Ich hatte bei den Röeckl Muri auch mal eine aufgehende Naht zwischen den Gelpolstern. Sie wurden ohne mur(i)ren umgetauscht. Da macht Röeckl keinerlei Probleme. Und wenn du Glück hast kriegst du nach und nach zwei weitere mit aufgehender Naht, denn dann kannst du sogar vom Kauf zurücktreten und dein Geld ohne Probleme zurückverlangen. Dann finanziert du damit einfach die wärmeren Handschuhe . Scherz bei Seite, aber bei solchen Mängeln nicht Untätig bleiben und den Makel einfach hinnehmen, sondern sofort reklamieren. Meine Romagnas sind jedoch top verarbeitet, ohne jeglichem Fadenzug. Sogar die Gummierung an den Fingern hält wie am ersten Tag.

Das Kälteempfinden ist bei den Füßen und den Händen immer gleich: Auch wenn die Kältequelle nicht direkt an den Finger-, oder Zehenspitzen liegen sollte, werden diese als erste anfangen zu frieren. Ein ähnliches Phänomen habe ich bei meinen Winterstiefeln gehabt. Nach langer Ausfahrt wurden meine Zehen etwas kühl. Pauschal würde man denken, dass die Isolation an den Zehenspitzen ungenügend sei. Darauf hin habe ich nach jeder Ausfahrt, schon bevor ich durch die Tür ging, meine Schuhe ausgezogen und mit den Fingern nach der Kältequelle getastet. Der kalte Bereich war definitiv im Bereich zwischen den Schraubstollen und der Cleatmontage und nicht im Bereich der Zehenspitzen zu finden. Trotzdem hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, dass sich meine Fußsohlen kalt angefühlt hatten, sondern die Zehenspitzen. Wenn einem kalt wird, ziehen sich biologisch bedingt erst die Adern in den äussersten Extremitäten zusammen. Diese sind logischerweise die Zehen- und Fingerspitzen.


----------



## Creeping Death (9. Januar 2014)

Hey Roedler,

bei Bikeinn.com gibts den Northwave Husky (1+3 Finger) für €33.-. Falls dir die Handschuhe generell zusagen, ist das ein guter Preis.


----------



## Roedler (9. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Info. 
XL ist mir aber sicherlich viel zu groß, ich habe kleine Hände mit normalerweise Größe 8.

Wegen der sich auflösenden Roeckl Rosello werde ich mal sehen ob ich mir die Mühe mache, denke aber dass ich einfach von denen nie mehr was kaufe!
Teures Made in China eben ohne Qualität!

Warme Handschuhe werde ich mir jetzt im Bergsteiger und Motoradsortiment suchen. Wenn ich was gefunden habe gebe ich hier Nachricht.


----------



## Roedler (1. Februar 2014)

Nach dem der Winter nun wirklich Einzug gehalten hat und es z.T. bis – 7°C war, habe ich nun eine gute Kombination gefunden. Im Fundus hatte ich noch von den Vorjahren irgendwelche Billighandschuhe von einem Discounter. 
Die Roeckl Rosselo sind nun schon Geschichte und eine zeitlang dachte ich, ich hätte da Fälschungen erworben (sind es aber nicht). Nicht nur das sie sich sehr schnell auflösten, nein es zog auch spürbar die kalte Luft durch den Stoff, so dass sie für mich kaum für Temperaturen tiefer als 5°C taugten. Von Windstopper eben kaum eine Spur! 
Selbst mit Innenhandschuhen ging es nicht so viel tiefer. 
Dagegen sind die Discounterhandschuhe wirklich Winddicht und schon alleine bis gut -3°C für mehrere Stunden auszuhalten. Mit den Innenhandschuhe geht es dann auch bis etwa  -5°C. 
Das Griffgefühl ist zwar nicht so ganz zum „Scheppra lassa“ aber mit kalten Händen eben auch nicht.
Gelernt habe ich teure Handschuhe mit vermeintlichem Markennamen, sind nicht besser als die Anderen die eben auch in China genäht werden! Ja, oft sogar schlechter!


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. Februar 2014)

Roedler schrieb:


> Gelernt habe ich teure Handschuhe mit vermeintlichem Markennamen, sind nicht besser als die Anderen die eben auch in China genäht werden! Ja, oft sogar schlechter!


 
nur so nebenbei, das gilt nicht nur für Handschuhe.


----------



## Roedler (1. Februar 2014)

Naja, bei meinen Lauf- und Bergklamotten möchte ich auf meine Marken nicht verzichten, bei diesen Radhandschuhen bin ich aber auf ganzer Linie eingegangen.


----------

